# Un-edit picture ! Read this



## pointz

Got it


----------



## Big Mike

Not with a JPEG image...unless you have some software that saves a history, and even then, I'm not sure it would work with a JPEG after it's been saved.

As for taking someone else's image and unsaving it?  I highly, highly doubt it.

Now, there can sometimes be some embedded EXIF information along with an image file.  That would give you the technical date for the image but you can't use that to reconstruct the original image.  Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## boogschd

reversing a post process ?
 i highly doubt it 

unless your THAT good with photoshop .. but still


----------



## pointz

I posted my picture somewhere on a forum, my face was painted white. Than i received a pm with my face visible. And I wasn't the only one. So yes it is possible..
Not photoshop, he uses some norwegian app but he doesn't want to say the name!


----------



## JamesMason

Why would you post a picture with your face painted white ? And why would someone go to the trouble of proving it could be undone ?

And if it was a jpg, it cant be undone. Not possible with any app, the pixels are overwritten.


----------



## pointz

JamesMason said:


> Why would you post a picture with your face painted white ? And why would someone go to the trouble of proving it could be undone ?
> 
> And if it was a jpg, it cant be undone. Not possible with any app, the pixels are overwritten.


For privacy of course..but that's only an example!

But I saw it myself, send me a picture in pm and i will ask him to un-edit it.


----------



## Garbz

now what are the odds that someone else had a picture of you and pasted that over the top (easy), or that you sent the original to someone (easy mistake to make).

You can't create what isn't there. Once you make an edit, especially a destructive one like painting white over it, unless you painted a layer and then saved a tiff leaving the underlying data intact there's no way to reverse the process (and if it's a JPEG then the layering is out of the question).


----------



## pointz

Garbz said:


> now what are the odds that someone else had a picture of you and pasted that over the top (easy), or that you sent the original to someone (easy mistake to make).
> 
> You can't create what isn't there. Once you make an edit, especially a destructive one like painting white over it, unless you painted a layer and then saved a tiff leaving the underlying data intact there's no way to reverse the process (and if it's a JPEG then the layering is out of the question).


It wasn't only with mine picture..and no one has it except me. I will try to get it and try it out myself


----------



## Overread

Can you show us this forum thread where you posted your image - or just the image itself?


----------



## JamesMason

Overread said:


> Can you show us this forum thread where you posted your image - or just the image itself?


 
No because the fourm is dodgy, thats why he needs to blank out his face


----------



## Dao

I am wonder if I crop a photo and the physical size of the photo shrink from 4M to 200K.  Can the software reverse it?    As far as I know the answer should be no.  The data are gone.  It is like you download a low resolution photo off the internet, you cannot reverse the edit process so that you can have the original full resolution photo.

I have to see it to believe it.


----------



## pointz

I don't know how it works.
Give me a picture and i'll let him try!


----------



## pointz

Dao said:


> I am wonder if I crop a photo and the physical size of the photo shrink from 4M to 200K.  Can the software reverse it?    As far as I know the answer should be no.  The data are gone.  It is like you download a low resolution photo off the internet, you cannot reverse the edit process so that you can have the original full resolution photo.
> 
> I have to see it to believe it.


And in a smaller resolution? Because the pictures or often smaller than original, but un-edited.
Give me a picture maybe and make something white


----------



## pointz

i'm waiting


----------



## Josh66

pointz said:


> he uses some norwegian app but he doesn't want to say the name!



Why would he not want to say the name of the software?

Makes me think that it doesn't exist.


----------



## pointz

O|||||||O said:


> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he uses some norwegian app but he doesn't want to say the name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not want to say the name of the software?
> 
> Makes me think that it doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

Because (allmost) no one got it..

Listen, if you think that it doesn't exist, give me a picture and i'll show you it does work


----------



## Josh66

pointz said:


> Listen, if you think that it doesn't exist, give me a picture and i'll show you it does work



Getting one ready right now...


----------



## Josh66

How bad would you say it can be and still be fixable?

Show us the before & after of yours.


----------



## Goontz

In.


----------



## Josh66

If you can unedit that, I'll be very impressed.

EDIT
(I'm the one with the blue & white striped tie.)


----------



## pointz

O|||||||O said:


> How bad would you say it can be and still be fixable?
> 
> Show us the before & after of yours.


I'll ask to fix it, don't know if it's possible though ;O


http://i31.tinypic.com/16iyxso.jpg
to 
http://i29.tinypic.com/244czt4.jpg


----------



## Josh66

pointz said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad would you say it can be and still be fixable?
> 
> Show us the before & after of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask to fix it, don't know if it's possible though ;O
> 
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/16iyxso.jpg
> to
> http://i29.tinypic.com/244czt4.jpg
Click to expand...


How accurate was it?  Did she actually have that stuff on here wrist?


I seriously doubt he will be able to do anything with the one I posted.  If he can, I still probably wouldn't believe it, lol.


----------



## kundalini

pointz said:


> Give me a picture and i'll let him try!


 


pointz said:


> Give me a picture maybe and make something white


 


pointz said:


> i'm waiting


 


pointz said:


> give me a picture and i'll show you it does work


 
_**forms a circle with my thumb and forefinger. remaining fingers naturally follow same geometric shape. from approximately waist height, begins a forward and backward motion with wrist. changes to a forward and backward motion with elbow. using all shoulder muscles now**_


----------



## pointz

O|||||||O said:


> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad would you say it can be and still be fixable?
> 
> Show us the before & after of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask to fix it, don't know if it's possible though ;O
> 
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/16iyxso.jpg
> to
> http://i29.tinypic.com/244czt4.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How accurate was it?  Did she actually have that stuff on here wrist?
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt he will be able to do anything with the one I posted.  If he can, I still probably wouldn't believe it, lol.
Click to expand...

Yes she did..it was perfectly the same as the original picture, only a little bit smaller. 

LOL ! Well, we'll see!


----------



## pointz

kundalini said:


> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a picture and i'll let him try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a picture maybe and make something white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pointz said:
> 
> 
> 
> give me a picture and i'll show you it does work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _**forms a circle with my thumb and forefinger. remaining fingers naturally follow same geometric shape. from approximately waist height, begins a forward and backward motion with wrist. changes to a forward and backward motion with elbow. using all shoulder muscles now**_
Click to expand...

Wtf :lmao: I'm only trying to show that it works..better than the endless discussions that say it doesn't exist.


----------



## pointz

O|||||||O said:


> If you can unedit that, I'll be very impressed.
> 
> EDIT
> (I'm the one with the blue & white striped tie.)


That didn't work haha. However i would like to try it if i had the app. I have a screenshot of it now


----------



## Big Mike

> That didn't work haha.


That's surprising :roll:


----------



## Goontz

That's only a freakin' screenshot from this online exif viewer :lmao:

Jeffrey's Exif viewer


----------



## Goontz

Also, if you view it for the picture that you linked earlier (http://i31.tinypic.com/16iyxso.jpg), it does show a copy with the white box removed. The embedded thumbnail image is what he's "doing."


----------



## Goontz

Oh, and be sure to tell the guy he's full of sh*t on behalf of all of us here at TPF.


----------



## Overread

ooh nice catch there Goontz! Must say I've never heard of that exif viewer!
Though I don't think its that good either - eps when compared to say flickr
Jeffrey's Exif viewer

compared to
Flickr: More detail about IMG_0009redyan

Flickr reads it right as a 70mm lens (sigma 70mm macro) whilst the other says its some canon 50mm macro ---- way wrong!


----------



## Goontz

Interesting! I've never noticed any inaccuracies or discrepancies with it before, not that I've used it a whole lot or tried to find any. I actually found it a while back while trying to find one that would tell me the number of shutter actuations of my camera.


----------



## Overread

Hehe it never seems to get the sigma 70mm right - though it does get the 150mm+1.4TC listed correctly as a 210mm lens but with no name


----------



## Goontz

It just doesn't like your lens


----------



## FrankLamont

Hardly a surprise.


----------



## Goontz

Pointz, did anything ever come of this as far as calling the guy out? Just curious


----------

